# African American female looking for a flat mate



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi there:

I've been reading the threads and looking on a couple of sites for flat shares and decided to reach out through here. I am relocating to Dubai in 6 days. While my company is taking care of temporary accomodation, I would like to settle in quickly. I'm looking for someone who is also new in town and keen to find a place together..Ideally you are clean, fun, unmedicated, uncomplicated. Looking to live in the Marina or Palm area.

Me- 32 yo black female from NYC , Christian, easy going, judgement and drama free.


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

How much are you looking to pay?


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Excellent question. Don't know really. More concerned about finding the right place and right person. I already own a home in the states that I keeping for a bit and will do a fair amount of travel (2-3 weeks at a time) so I don't want to pay a lot for a place I will won't see a whole lot.


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not moving until Aug. 15. I will actually be in NY Aug. 7! But I do have a 2 bedroom 2 bath.


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

byfc33 said:


> I'm not moving until Aug. 15. I will actually be in NY Aug. 7! But I do have a 2 bedroom 2 bath.


Might work out since I have employer arranged housing for a bit. I a newbie and can't PM yet. maybe you can send your details including location and what you are asking?

Thanks!

Emma


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

I left you a "visitor message"..


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

unmedicated? LMAO!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Beat me to it!


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Beat me to it!


ummm...thanks grammar police. clearly not a word I am aware... I did read the Forum rules and it does not count as text speak... it's an Emmaism

You get the point. Crazy is not a good look!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think they were just joshing with you more then pointing out the spelling/grammar/nit picking little stuff policing... 

Think everyone here can possibly agree that we'all too would not want a medicated person living in the hizzy


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I think they were just joshing with you more then pointing out the spelling/grammar/nit picking little stuff policing...
> 
> Think everyone here can possibly agree that we'all too would not want a medicated person living in the hizzy


No worries! I'm a NYer so always come off sarcastic but I was laughing too


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Genuinegrrl said:


> ummm...thanks grammar police. clearly not a word I am aware... I did read the Forum rules and it does not count as text speak... it's an Emmaism
> 
> You get the point. Crazy is not a good look!


Errrm... do I detect a dash of judgmental with a tinge of drama?


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

haha... NEVER!!!!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Luck with your search! Just so you know, I was initially conned into a tenancy contract for an apartment in International City when I tried to arrange for it prior to moving to UAE. The photographs of the apartment were amazing and so was the landscaping. Turns out that it was an apartment block that was infested with laborers (6 to 8 to a single studio). [Check my thread on noise] with absolutely no landscaping. It would be best that you conduct your search while in Dubai so that you could verify the authenticity of the claims.

There is very little that you can do after you've committed to a tenancy contract and paid the landlord through post dated cheques of a local bank. 

There is one unsaid rule about Dubai - 'believe it only when you see and verify it yourself'


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What does 'unmedicated' mean? 

Why can you septics speak properly?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Says a sweaty!

;- )

lol


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Says a sweaty!
> 
> ;- )
> 
> lol



Hud yer wheesh'd, ya fud.


----------

